# Instant streaming for Wii is on its way:



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I knew it should be coming soon... and I got the e-mail today that it will be here by Friday!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool. Can you give us any more news other than it will be here tomorrow?

- Merg


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

It's a disc you stick into your Wii device so that you can stream Netflix Instant Watch titles to your Wii, and consequently your TV.

It will have an interface similar to the PS3 interface and found on several Blu-ray players and Roku boxes. The Xbox 360 Interface is more like the xbox live environment and not the Netflix environment.

You'll have access to your Instant Watch list as well as many movie categories such as New Releases, Horror, Comedy, TV Shows... and many more. Same as you see on the PS3 and online.

Of course, since the Wii can't do HD, you won't get HD quality streaming, but it should be DVD quality.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Gotcha... I had heard it was coming this spring, but didn't expect it here so soon. Guess I might have to look at re-activating my Netflix subscription.

- Merg


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Already being discussed HERE


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, the website still says coming soon and it prompts you to enter in your e-mail to be notified when it is here...

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I just got the e-mail that states Netflix for the Wii is here!

- Merg


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I got my disc last week. Having had both this and the 360 experience...the 360's far better. Faster, better selection (HD!) etc. It'll be useful for the Wii when I'm too lazy to go downstairs and swap the VGA cable for the Component cable on the 360.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> I got my disc last week. Having had both this and the 360 experience...the 360's far better. Faster, better selection (HD!) etc. It'll be useful for the Wii when I'm too lazy to go downstairs and swap the VGA cable for the Component cable on the 360.


Unfortunately, I only have a Wii. Are you using a component cable for the Wii?

- Merg


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Unfortunately, I only have a Wii. Are you using a component cable for the Wii?
> 
> - Merg


I'm using the Wii component cable & I highly recommend it. While it isn't HD quality, it does make a difference especially with the brightness of the picture. Got mine for $6 on eBay!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> I'm using the Wii component cable & I highly recommend it. While it isn't HD quality, it does make a difference especially with the brightness of the picture. Got mine for $6 on eBay!


Yeah, I use the component cable, too. Was just trying to see if Rasputin's comments regarding the PQ on the Wii with Netflix was with the composite or component cables.

- Merg


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Well, I just got the e-mail that states Netflix for the Wii is here!
> 
> - Merg


Have you tried PLAYON software with your HR20's ? Does Netflix, Amazon, Hulu etc etc very well.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Have you tried PLAYON software with your HR20's ? Does Netflix, Amazon, Hulu etc etc very well.


Too cheap to pay for it! 

- Merg


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Yeah, I use the component cable, too. Was just trying to see if Rasputin's comments regarding the PQ on the Wii with Netflix was with the composite or component cables.
> 
> - Merg


Component. It's passable, but only for the kids...


----------

